# If you think you've lost money:



## wayneL (7 October 2008)

On another vein, this is my last post at ASF; at least for a while.

It's too hard being an opinionated b@stard, committed lampooner, contributor, and moderator all at the same time.

Au Revoir to all my friends here, there are many here I really like and respect and good trading to you all in this difficult period.

Cheers


----------



## nunthewiser (7 October 2008)

*Re: If you think you 've lost money:*



wayneL said:


> On another vein, this is my last post at ASF; at least for a while.
> 
> It's too hard being an opinionated b@stard, committed lampooner, contributor, and moderator all at the same time.
> 
> ...




be a shame to see u go actually , why not drop the moderator bit and continue your other quirks. if what u say is true , be well , wish u the best and enjoy whatever it is that u do


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 October 2008)

*Re: If you think you 've lost money:*



wayneL said:


> On another vein, this is my last post at ASF; at least for a while.
> 
> It's too hard being an opinionated b@stard, committed lampooner, contributor, and moderator all at the same time.




 ....


----------



## chops_a_must (7 October 2008)

*Re: If you think you 've lost money:*

Ahhh no way...

There may be only 3 or so people here that keep me here from a trading perspective. 

BOOO!!!!


----------



## nomore4s (7 October 2008)

*Re: If you think you 've lost money:*



Trembling Hand said:


> ....




I agree will miss your sense of humour and info you provide with your understanding of how the markets work.


----------



## dhukka (7 October 2008)

*Re: If you think you 've lost money:*

Nah, you just need another one of those moments of clarity when you vow not to argue and change your bastardised ways only to fall back into the same routine because it's just not in your nature. Cut back on the posting for a while, works a treat.


----------



## CanOz (7 October 2008)

*Re: If you think you 've lost money:*

I will miss your humor Wayne. As far as your posts are concerned, i've not got through your options thread yet, maybe by the time you come back i'll be ready with some questions!

Good trading buddy.

CanOz


----------



## numbercruncher (7 October 2008)

ASF would be well served to pay Wayne for his time and expertise to continue posting here ! (imho)

Cheers Wayne, your opinions and commentry have always been great to read


----------



## cuttlefish (7 October 2008)

wayneL said:


> It's too hard being an opinionated b@stard, committed lampooner, contributor, and moderator all at the same time.
> 
> Au Revoir to all my friends here, there are many here I really like and respect and good trading to you all in this difficult period.
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (7 October 2008)

wayneL said:


> On another vein, this is my last post at ASF; at least for a while.
> 
> It's too hard being an opinionated b@stard, committed lampooner, contributor, and moderator all at the same time.
> 
> ...



Hi wayneL, In many ways you are much like the UK's colorful character, "Evil Knieval", that is the loved and hated shorter, not the man of motorbike fame. Many fume at times, but life would be terrible without him, that applies to you also. Respected and disrespected, loved and   hated, kicked and defended whilst putting the boot in yourself.
You're a one off sir, can't be replaced...


----------



## caribean (7 October 2008)

wayneL said:


> On another vein, this is my last post at ASF; at least for a while.
> 
> It's too hard being an opinionated b@stard, committed lampooner, contributor, and moderator all at the same time.
> 
> ...




This forum will not be the same without you Wayne....personaly, i have enjoyed your posts, your inteligent mind, and trading knowledge, will be surely missed by most here.....


----------



## Macquack (7 October 2008)

wayneL said:


> On another vein, *this is my last post at ASF*; at least for a while.
> 
> It's too hard being an opinionated b@stard, committed lampooner, contributor, and moderator all at the same time.
> 
> ...




Is this an omen?

I have found your posts to be the most knowledgeable and objective on this forum. It is evident that other members value your views.

Who can we rely on now to tell us when the end of the world (financially) is near?

Three cheers for wayne.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (7 October 2008)

wayneL said:


> On another vein, this is my last post at ASF; at least for a while.
> 
> It's too hard being an opinionated b@stard, committed lampooner, contributor, and moderator all at the same time.
> 
> ...




Will miss your contributions WayneL!!
Who will keep all the option newbies in line when they post on the derivatives forum??
Hope to see you back sometime :aus:


----------



## BentRod (7 October 2008)

> I have found your posts to be the most knowledgeable and objective on this forum




Couldn't agree more.

Very disappointed.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2008)

good luck wayne
 maybe see you when the bull returns. 
(no double meaning intended)


----------



## Temjin (7 October 2008)

wayneL said:


> On another vein, this is my last post at ASF; at least for a while.
> 
> It's too hard being an opinionated b@stard, committed lampooner, contributor, and moderator all at the same time.
> 
> ...




Sad to see you leave too, WayneL. 

But seriously, go and take a break for a few weeks or months. I'm sure a lot of us will be here to welcome you back.  Shut yourself from the world chaos and enjoy life for now. hehe


----------



## Prospector (7 October 2008)

Hi Wayne, of course leave if you feel you must but if it is the workload of having many 'faces' here, cant you just give up the moderator stuff?

As an aside, to the other posters, PLEASE STOP QUOTING ALL THE PICTURES IN THE ORIGINAL POST    Sorry. but this market situation is making me very cranky.


----------



## lular (7 October 2008)

Short People got no reason
Short People got no reason
Short People got no reason
To live

They got little hands
And little eyes
And they walk around
Tellin' great big lies
They got little noses
And tiny little teeth
They wear platform shoes
On their nasty little feet

Well, I don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
Round here

Short People are just the same
As you and I
(A Fool Such As I)
All men are brothers
Until the day they die
(It's A Wonderful World)

Short People got nobody
Short People got nobody
Short People got nobody
To love

They got little baby legs
And they stand so low
You got to pick 'em up
Just to say hello
They got little cars
That go beep, beep, beep
They got little voices
Goin' peep, peep, peep
They got grubby little fingers
And dirty little minds
They're gonna get you every time
Well, I don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
'Round here


I dont think Randy Newman was aiming at you Wayne

Will miss your posts, good luck.


----------



## Green08 (7 October 2008)

Hi Wayne - I will miss your informaton and great sense of humour.  I can understand feeling dejected but so many here do care about you.

Have the time off to refocus and do the things you've probably not had time to do.  Hopefully we will see you sooner rather than later.

Take care of yourself


----------



## Grinder (7 October 2008)

say it aint so... your posts have been like my options sensei for so long now. Noone knows the jargon like you, you'll be missed mate.


----------



## Bushman (7 October 2008)

Yep I concur with all. You are an original thinker. Not many of those around. 
Come back when you have had a decent hiatus. This madness has put us all on edge. 

Best wishes to you my virtual muse.


----------



## nioka (7 October 2008)

I'm sorry to see you stop posting. Why not just be a contributor and give the rest away. You don't have to be right all the time, just contribute. I know the feeling I've almost given it away at times myself.


----------



## pepperoni (7 October 2008)

Drop the modding and keep posting IMO


----------



## zolow (7 October 2008)

Goodbye, and good luck.


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 October 2008)

"I sent the club a wire stating, Please accept my resignation. I don't want to belong to any club that will accept me as a member." 
-- Groucho Marx


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 October 2008)

Temjin said:


> Sad to see you leave too, WayneL.
> 
> But seriously, go and take a break for a few weeks or months. I'm sure a lot of us will be here to welcome you back.  Shut yourself from the world chaos and enjoy life for now. hehe




Wot he said, mate!

** Cue the sound of wailing bagpipes trailing off into the misty Scottish highlands.... ** 


aj

:aus:


----------



## OK2 (7 October 2008)

I may donate some money to Richard F. Syron the former CEO of Freddie Mac, he only has 130k and looks to be in his mid 60's. Where has all the money gone???

Glad to see you go Wayne. "He who fights and runs away lives to fight another day." We will all be joining you on the sidelines at this rate and ASF will become ABF, Aussie Bankrupt Forum. Cheers


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 October 2008)

OK2 said:


> I may donate some money to Richard F. Syron the former CEO of Freddie Mac, he only has 130k and looks to be in his mid 60's. Where has all the money gone???
> 
> Glad to see you go Wayne. "He who fights and runs away lives to fight another day." We will all be joining you on the sidelines at this rate and ASF will become ABF, Aussie Bankrupt Forum. Cheers




It's an old Oz tradition to 'ave a larf in the face of adversity.... 

Times like now bring to mind a Shorty Long ditty - "Don't Worry - Be Happy". (Of course, that sentiment didn't quite work out for him!)

aj


----------



## Julia (7 October 2008)

Wayne, I can't believe you really mean this!  I'm hoping it's a bit like the bursts of asceticism followed by the bursts of hedonism.

There are a few people who are simply integral to ASF.  You're one of them.
I'd echo the suggestions of those who have suggested you just give up the moderator role.


----------



## rub92me (7 October 2008)

May it be a 'short' absence only. Sanity will prevail.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (7 October 2008)

OK2 said:


> "He who fights and runs away lives to fight another day." We will all be joining you on the sidelines at this rate and ASF will become ABF, Aussie Bankrupt Forum. Cheers




ALL ABOARD!!! next stop Brokesville, and we are all in it.


Good Luck WayneL...we all want to see you back here sooner rather than later.


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2008)

Is this a sign that the Four Horseman have come and are heading home?


----------



## xyzedarteerf (7 October 2008)

kennas said:


> Is this a sign that the Four Horseman have come and are heading home?




if it is , its sure making me think twice about what to do now.


----------



## MrBurns (7 October 2008)

Good luck Wayne, you were a credible voice of reason.

No wonder you're leaving.


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 October 2008)

Wayne was always thinking outside the square and was not one to run with the herd. In view of that I think he would be disturbed by this love fest. I think he'd appreciate a contrarian view of his departure - so here it is....

"At last........Good riddance to bad rubbish!!!:alcohol: We might finally get some balance back into this forum. :bier:A strike has been blown by all the intellectual heavyweights on the ASF!! :guitar: "

See Wayne - I was reading and learning from you. All the best.

Duckman


----------



## Mofra (7 October 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> ASF would be well served to pay Wayne for his time and expertise to continue posting here ! (imho)



Absolutely, there are paid market "gurus" who wouldn't be fit to wipe Wayne's boots.

Enjoy your time away


----------



## MRC & Co (7 October 2008)

Big loss.

One of the best I've seen on any forum.  Not to mention, the funniest!


----------



## IFocus (7 October 2008)

Wayne good luck and hurry back when you can I will miss your posting it has enriched all our experience and interactions in this cyberspace space.


----------



## noirua (7 October 2008)

Hi everyone, Perhaps there is a compromise here. 
When wayneL is posting as moderator, perhaps he should flag the fact. Then we will all jump to attention.


----------



## peter2 (7 October 2008)

It seems obvious that many people enjoy your contributions WayneL with so many saying thank you.

Contributing to a trading forum like this is a thankless pastime. Answering basic questions many times over, challenging people to think for themselves when they don't want to, giving them facts so that they can make a more informed decision, alerting people to dubious (OK, criminal) schemes, letting people know that they don't know enough, haven't traded enough, have no idea about this business is very tiring. 

If you happen to be lurking one day and read something that has to be challenged, then do it! 

Until then, enjoy life.


----------



## Happy (9 October 2008)

> If you think you've lost money:





Maybe title’s got to do something with the departure?


----------



## Pat (9 October 2008)

wayneL said:


> On another vein, this is my last post at ASF; at least for a while.
> 
> It's too hard being an opinionated b@stard, committed lampooner, contributor, and moderator all at the same time.
> 
> ...



Mate you'll be missed. 

Wonder If you'll read this thread sooner all later? 

Have a good one! 



> opinionated b@stard



Aren't we all?


----------



## chops_a_must (9 October 2008)

Happy said:


> Maybe title’s got to do something with the departure?



I thought that... but... he did say if he got big volatility the next day he was a rich man, and he did...


----------



## sails (9 October 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> I thought that... but... he did say if he got big volatility the next day he was a rich man, and he did...




Good one, Wayne - enjoy your well earned riches!  You will be missed at ASF - hope you decide to return sometime...


----------



## nunthewiser (9 October 2008)

i just lit a candle and sang "koom by ya"


----------



## wayneL (24 November 2008)

Well I've had my little hiatus.

Thanks for all the messages. They made me quite teary. 

Cheers all, I hope you've made some sense from this market while I've been away.


----------



## Naked shorts (24 November 2008)

wayneL said:


> Well I've had my little hiatus.
> 
> Thanks for all the messages. They made me quite teary.
> 
> Cheers all, I hope you've made some sense from this market while I've been away.




Welcome back mate, hope you didnt enjoy your time away because you missed us all to much :


----------



## cuttlefish (24 November 2008)

alright - nice to see you back!


----------



## Grinder (24 November 2008)

wayneL said:


> Well I've had my little hiatus.
> 
> Thanks for all the messages. They made me quite teary.
> 
> Cheers all, I hope you've made some sense from this market while I've been away.





None whatsoever, am hoping you can enlighten us with some new found wisdom from your time away.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (24 November 2008)

wayneL said:


> Well I've had my little hiatus.
> 
> Thanks for all the messages. They made me quite teary.
> 
> Cheers all, I hope you've made some sense from this market while I've been away.





WELCOME BACK!!!!
:jump:

I have so many questions............


----------



## MRC & Co (24 November 2008)

wayneL said:


> I hope you've made some sense from this market while I've been away.




Don't know about that.

Welcome back mate, good to see you again.


----------



## Julia (24 November 2008)

Well, thank goodness for that!   So good to have you back, Wayne.
Found you couldn't cope without our scintillating company huh?

Now perhaps we can get back some of the missing wisdom and wit, appropriately seasoned with that unique brand of acerbity.


----------



## CoffeeKing (7 January 2009)

Must be tough at the top when your business starts to crumble
(story relates to a Billionaire suicide)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/708184/Billionaire-commits-suicide-after-VW-losses

Adolf Merckle lost $750m in the share market. (AAP


----------

